# Should Grand Lodges/Lodges work to increase the public's knowledge?



## cemab4y (Apr 4, 2015)

Should Grand Lodges/Lodges and individual Freemasons, work to increase the public's knowledge of Freemasonry? Massachusetts and Maryland have state-wide open houses, where people can come to the lodge on a Saturday morning, and the lodge serves coffee and snacks. Masonic videos are played on the TV. Masonic literature is distributed. The result is that more people have an understanding of the Craft. Often, some of the male visitors, will ask for a petition.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 4, 2015)

NM just did the same thing a few weeks ago....it was a huge success


----------



## JJones (Apr 5, 2015)

I cast my vote even though it will prove to be the less popular of the two.

Grand Lodges aren't the face of Masonry, nor are local lodges.  I believe that we, as individuals, make up the face of our fraternity and our actions, be they good or bad, will be what tell people most about Freemasonry.  This means members being active in our communities at various levels while what we can to advance the virtues of our Order.

We are the public face of Freemasonry.

.02


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mr. Jones is absolutely correct.  A persuasive argument can be made Freemasonry was not designed for the betterment of the Lodge, or the Grand Lodge, but for the betterment of the average Mason.  How can we claim to make good men better if, over the course of his lifetime, the demonstration of the average Mason does not convince at least one man to petition for membership?


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 5, 2015)

The last two posters  have not understood the question. The question on the poll is whether Lodges/Grand Lodges should work to increase the public's knowledge and understanding of Freemasonry. Of course, individual Masons should strive to live up to their obligations, and present Freemasonry to the public in the best possible light.

What the topic and poll is about is whether the organization should increase the public's knowledge and literacy about Freemasonry. Commenting about what individual Masons should do, is evading the question and missing the point entirely.

With only 1% (approximately) of the male population of the USA/Canada being Freemasons, the chance of the public getting a solid and accurate understanding of Freemasonry, is miniscule. Most masons do not advertise their membership, and do not go around explaining to people, about the history and precepts of the Craft. How many masons know about the many men in history (Ben Franklin, Douglas MacArthur) who were Masons? How many masons invite people to their home, to show them a Masonic video? How many masons go around telling people about the charitable and humanitarian activities of the appendant/concordant bodies?

Lodges have the facilities and locations to take Freemasonry to the public, in ways that individuals cannot do.


----------



## coachn (Apr 5, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> The last two posters (jones and point) have not understood the question.



I disagree.  They appear to have responded to aspects of your question that pushed it in directions not desired or perhaps anticipated.  But they also appear to understand the essence of the problem the question is addressing. IMO



cemab4y said:


> The question on the poll is whether Lodges/Grand Lodges should work to increase the public's knowledge and understanding of Freemasonry. Of course, individual Masons should strive to live up to their obligations, and present Freemasonry to the public in the best possible light.



That cannot occur until the majority of Freemasons understand Freemasonry.  The majority don't, hence, to instruct the public upon things that one doesn't understand would be malpractice.



cemab4y said:


> What the topic and poll is about is whether the organization should increase the public's knowledge and literacy about Freemasonry. Commenting about what individual Masons should do, is evading the question and missing the point entirely.



Not if you want to start the process properly.  The GL and it's respective LODGES ARE the MEMBERSHIP!  Educate them and you educate the GL and its respective LODGES.



cemab4y said:


> With only 1% (approximately) of the male population of the USA/Canada being Freemasons, the chance of the public getting a solid and accurate understanding of Freemasonry, is miniscule.



Especially when that 1% hasn't a clue with which to begin!



cemab4y said:


> Most masons do not advertise their membership, and do not go around explaining to people, about the history and precepts of the Craft.



Yes, and if they did, they would likely focus on the propaganda they were fed by unknowing Brothers and not the facts.



cemab4y said:


> How many masons know about the many men in history (Ben Franklin, Douglas MacArthur) who were Masons?



What do well known names have to truly do with Freemasonry other than being members of the society?  Where they well known before or after joining?  Did Joining contribute anything whatsoever to their becoming well known?  The list of questions associated with the mere mention of well know names goes on and on...



cemab4y said:


> How many masons invite people to their home, to show them a Masonic video?



I hope not many.  To become known as a proselytizing organization would be detrimental.  Besides, the nearly 95% of the actual Organizational meetings that I have attended, if a video where made of them, would bore the life out of anyone that was not a member.  If you were to go through with your original question's proposal, you would want to share the stark reality of the organizational meetings, that would scare a lot of Pre-Masons away.



cemab4y said:


> How many masons go around telling people about the charitable and humanitarian activities of the appendant/concordant bodies?



As much as such information is endearing, it is a small portion of what the actual activities. 



cemab4y said:


> Lodges have the facilities and locations to take Freemasonry to the public, in ways that individuals cannot do.



But is shall always be Informed Individuals that support this.  The responders to your question knew this when responding. IMO


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 5, 2015)

coachn said:


> I disagree.  They appear to have responded to aspects of your question that pushed it in directions not desired or perhaps anticipated.  But they also appear to understand the essence of the problem the question is addressing. IMO
> 
> --These respondents jumped off topic. The poll is NOT about what individual Masons should do, but what GRAND LODGES AND LODGES should (or should not) do.
> 
> ...


----------



## coachn (Apr 5, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> coachn said: ↑
> I disagree. They appear to have responded to aspects of your question that pushed it in directions not desired or perhaps anticipated. But they also appear to understand the essence of the problem the question is addressing. IMO
> 
> --These respondents jumped off topic. The poll is NOT about what individual Masons should do, but what GRAND LODGES AND LODGES should (or should not) do.



Yes, the poll is about what you stated.  They responded to your poll and then explained why they responded the way they did.  It does not appear that you liked their responses.



cemab4y said:


> That cannot occur until the majority of Freemasons understand Freemasonry. The majority don't, hence, to instruct the public upon things that one doesn't understand would be malpractice.
> 
> --I agree, that the majority of Freemasons, have a limited and "spotty" knowledge of Masonic history and precepts. I would guess that the majority of Freemasons do not own a single book about the Craft, and have never read one. And I agree that to have individual Masons attempt to instruct the public about a subject on which the majority hold a limited understanding, is NOT the way to go.
> 
> ...



And somehow, the men that make up these Grand Lodges, lacking the very knowledge you agree is not there, shall miraculously come to this knowledge that is going to be shared with the profane how?



cemab4y said:


> Not if you want to start the process properly. The GL and it's respective LODGES ARE the MEMBERSHIP! Educate them and you educate the GL and its respective LODGES.
> 
> --This discussion is not about educating Grand Lodges/Lodges about Freemasonry. The question is whether Grand Lodges/Lodges should educate the public, and increase the public's "literacy" about the Craft.



And the responses indicate this is putting the cart before the horse.



cemab4y said:


> Especially when that 1% hasn't a clue with which to begin!
> 
> --NO dispute that individual Masons have a limited knowledge about the Craft. That is why Grand Lodges/Lodges should serve as the conduit. Individuals do not have the knowledge nor the resources.



And somehow Grand Lodges and Lodges, being comprised of such men, do?



cemab4y said:


> Yes, and if they did, they would likely focus on the propaganda they were fed by unknowing Brothers and not the facts.
> 
> --All the more reason that Grand Lodges should take the initiative, and work to deliver the truth!



And the responses indicate that truth should be discovered and delivered to the Members first!



cemab4y said:


> What do well known names have to truly do with Freemasonry other than being members of the society? Where they well known before or after joining? Did Joining contribute anything whatsoever to their becoming well known? The list of questions associated with the mere mention of well know names goes on and on..
> 
> --Many organizations use celebrities to reach out to the public. We should too. Some men were Masons many years before fame occurred (ex: Douglas MacArthur). Some men were famous for many years before they petitioned (Richard Dreyfuss was an academy-award winning actor decades before he joined). .



Yes, so, the notoriety of such names is being used just because it will draw attention.  I get it.  But what is it that these names are drawing attention to, truth or propaganda?  Is such use trying to gain members because pre-masons want to be associated with well known names?



cemab4y said:


> I hope not many. To become known as a proselytizing organization would be detrimental. Besides, the nearly 95% of the actual Organizational meetings that I have attended, if a video where made of them, would bore the life out of anyone that was not a member. If you were to go through with your original question's proposal, you would want to share the stark reality of the organizational meetings, that would scare a lot of Pre-Masons away.
> 
> --Some Grand Lodges permit limited recruitment. Most do not. But, the question under consideration is: Whether Grand Lodges and Lodges should work to increase the public's knowledge. Recruiting is not on the agenda. You will hear no argument from me that most stated meetings are BORING. Whether showing a video to people of a lodge meeting, is not really in the scope of this topic.



But inviting pre-masons into a home to view videos is? 



cemab4y said:


> As much as such information is endearing, it is a small portion of what the actual activities. .
> 
> --Agreed.


 
;-)


----------



## JJones (Apr 5, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> The last two posters have not understood the question. The question on the poll is whether Lodges/Grand Lodges should work to increase the public's knowledge and understanding of Freemasonry





JJones said:


> Grand Lodges aren't the face of Masonry, nor are local lodges.



I felt my response was a very adequate answer to your question. I feel that you've made your own viewpoint quite clear but the fact that mine is different shouldn't imply that I've misunderstood your question.

I went on to share my own thoughts in regards to the real 'face' of Masonry.


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 5, 2015)

coachn said:


> Yes, the poll is about what you stated.  They responded to your poll and then explained why they responded the way they did.  It does not appear that you liked their responses.
> 
> --*It isn't that I "liked" or "disliked" the responses. It is just that the responses were not in the scope of the topic. I have no problem with individual Masons increasing their understanding of the Craft. I have been a Mason for over 33 years, and I am still learning.*
> 
> ...


----------



## coachn (Apr 5, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> Yes, the poll is about what you stated. They responded to your poll and then explained why they responded the way they did. It does not appear that you liked their responses.
> 
> --*It isn't that I "liked" or "disliked" the responses. It is just that the responses were not in the scope of the topic. I have no problem with individual Masons increasing their understanding of the Craft. I have been a Mason for over 33 years, and I am still learning.*



The poll was responded to in each case.  The information that each provided supports their selection. 



cemab4y said:


> And somehow, the men that make up these Grand Lodges, lacking the very knowledge you agree is not there, shall miraculously come to this knowledge that is going to be shared with the profane how?
> 
> --*You misunderstand. What I am interested in, is for GLs/Lodges to "open up" the Craft, examples:
> 
> ...



Oh, I understood quite well and I understand your interest as well.  I simply don't believe the resources should be directed externally.



cemab4y said:


> And the responses indicate this is putting the cart before the horse.
> 
> --*What cart? what horse? The pamphlets already exist. The videos are already on YouTube. Tons of resources already are available. It only takes the initiative of the various GLs/lodges to put the preexisting materials in front of the audience.*



Educate members first, that cart.



cemab4y said:


> And somehow Grand Lodges and Lodges, being comprised of such men, do?
> 
> --*The resources are there*



Yup.  Now if they were directed toward members, it would be a Grand start.



cemab4y said:


> And the responses indicate that truth should be discovered and delivered to the Members first!
> 
> --*I am 1000% in favor of masons increasing their knowledge. A laudable goal! But not the topic of the thread.*


*
Yes, yet it continues to come up.  Interesting...*


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 5, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> Should Grand Lodges/Lodges and individual Freemasons, work to increase the public's knowledge of Freemasonry?


Please allow me to clarify, my answer is no.  My answer is no because you used the word knowledge.  Knowledge of Freemasonry is not what the public needs.  Knowledge will do the public little or no good. 

Forgive me for splitting hairs but words mean very specific things.  The word knowledge does not address the problem.  The word which addresses our problem is perception.  It is not the knowledge that people have of Freemasonry, it is the perception that people have of Freemasonry that affects their attitude toward the institution. 

Anti-Masons have huge amounts of knowledge about the fraternity, it does not make them like us.  This is because they perceive us as bad.  Notice that lots of information does not give them a correct perception of Freemasonry.

What the Grand Lodge should do is change how Freemasonry is perceived by the public.  Of course the right information can accomplish this goal.  But I do not think we are giving out the right information.  I have never been so proud to be a Mason as the day I read the story of how the Masons of my State helped Erika Brannock.  You remember her right?  No?  Well, maybe we are not giving out the right information.

Scroll down to page 10.  http://www.mdmasons.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/November2013FSFM.pdf

This is the kind of information that affects the public's perception of Freemasonry.   And it is all about perception.


----------



## coachn (Apr 5, 2015)

Talk about off topic.. ;-)


----------

